# Website in English to look for house/flat in Wurzburg



## Gen_iaco (6 mo ago)

Hello

I may need to move to Wurzburg for work and I need to find an accommodation.
Do you have any website of letting agencies which speak English?

Thank you


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

I would highly recommend that you negotiate temporary accommodation as part of your relocation package. Temporary furnished accommodation is very expensive in Germany.









Furnished apartments, lofts and studios in Würzburg, Bavaria, Germany - Wunderflats


Rent furnished apartments, studios and lofts in Würzburg, Bavaria, Germany




wunderflats.com





It is also often very difficult for recently arrived foreigners to find a regular apartment without assistance from family, friends, or an employer. Furthermore, you should not underestimate the time, cost, and effort needed to furnish an apartment in Germany; unfurnished German apartments generally don't include kitchens, built-in closets, nor even light fixtures.


----------



## Gen_iaco (6 mo ago)

thank you for your reply.
In theory they should help me finding a temporary place, however, they have done nothing. they sent me some quotes, but no photos, no location or other info.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Germany has an affordable housing shortage. You need to carefully crunch the numbers to determine whether or not you can afford to move without relocation support.


----------



## Gen_iaco (6 mo ago)

on paper I have support. but so far not really helpful.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

In terms of looking, use immobilienscout24.de or similar (there are plenty) and learn the basic vocabulary via Google translate. Or search away for a housing agency specializing in expats - assuming Wurzburg has enough expats to support such a thing. 

All other comments about the difficulty of finding a permanent place to live are valid. You definitely want to start out with short-term furnished accommodation. Presumably you're aware that long-term rentals come very bare - often without light fixtures, and frequently without kitchens.


----------



## Gen_iaco (6 mo ago)

yes, coming from UK for me was surprising to find almost empty houses.


----------

